
Sign That You’re A Good Programmer - nreece
http://www.nilkanth.com/2009/08/08/sign-that-youre-a-good-programmer/
======
billswift
The number one sign that you're a "not bad" programmer (since the essay says
there are no "good" programmers) is that you are actively trying to get
better. You're learning new languages and tools, exploring different styles
and techniques.

